# CHC Billing for Nexplanon



## CBumpus (Dec 12, 2013)

I work for a Community Health Center, and one of our Family Physician wants to bill for Nexplanon (J7307).  Our billing manager did some research and noted that Payers will pay for J7307 for Ob/Gyn or Family Practice Specialty, but not sure if they will pay for a Community Health Center setting.  If anyone can help, it would be appreciated.

Thank you,
Candice


----------



## rosconreesy12 (Dec 12, 2013)

we are a CHC and we are reimbursed for the J7307. If the encoutners (medicaid) qualifies as an FQHC encounter  you will not be paid  fee for service, you are paid your enhancement rate. We have a report setup for our accounting department to add on these charges on our year end cost report.


----------

